# takin the test looks like 6 disconnects or three or one



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

fireman7707 said:


> ok so the test had a question how many service disconnects do the prints show? it had 6 lines heading out of the ct cabinet 3 going to non-fusible disconnects 3 going to fusable disconnects . is that 3 service disconnects or 6 OR am i missing something all together i think its 6. but im not sure.


 

Sounds like 6


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

3 non-fusible + 3 fusible = 6 disconnects.


----------

